

Show HN:Last year I asked HN to do it, now I am doing it myself-JournalClub iPad - alimoeeny

Almost one year ago I asked HN if anybody is interested to make a Web app to make reading and finding scientific papers smarter [http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1664648]. 
No one did, at least no one did what "I" think is the best way to approach this problem. A a few month ago I decided to do it myself.&#60;p&#62;Meet JournalClub iPad app (absolutely free), http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/journalclub/id443819334? 
I have a recommendation engine in the pipeline that I would introduce in the next update (hopefully in a month or so). 
I really appreciate any comments, feedbacks.
======
mrstew
I used to manage mobile products for a large STM publisher. This app is nice -
well done getting it off the ground! FWIW I'd stay focused on the core concept
(scanning many papers quickly), this is genuinely useful. Nail that first
before moving on to other features. I wouldn't worry too much about
recommendations: they're very hard to get right in this context, you'd be
doing very well if more than one in twenty recommended papers were something
useful that the user hasn't already seen.

------
alimoeeny
Link to Apple app store:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/journalclub/id443819334>?

------
alimoeeny
Link to last year post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1664648>

------
Gobitron
Isn't this what Mendeley does?

~~~
alimoeeny
Yep, they are also tackling the same problem. An to be honest I haven't used
Mandeley in a while but their approach was not what I think is most suitable
for me. To me, the main problem is not document management or reference
management or ways of finding fulltext papers (these are all important but not
the major problem). The major problem in my mind is exploration, which means
keeping up to date with the literature, when despite using all the tools I
still need to go through hundreds af papers a week to make sure I am not
missing something relevant to me, I say my tools are not effective.

